# Buildings and houses fron scratch



## Ml-toys

Does anyone make their own ? I plan on trying to do some custom items in n-scale.


----------



## DonR

Making buildings is one of the enjoyable sidelines of
model railroading.

You can use easily available materials such as 
poster board for walls. I often use 120 grit
sandpaper for roofing.

Get several of the smallest basswood or balsa
strips from a hobby shop. You'll use these
for framing, foundations, roof fascia and
the like. 

You'll also want styrene building beams shapes such as: [, H. I. 
available in N scale.
They will also have styrene wall and roofing
materials in N and other scales.

Save the flat clear plastic that many items are
wrapped in. It makes perfect widow glass.

But to make dimensions easier do get
an N scale 'ruler'. That way you can measure
a real door, for example, as 3' X 7'. And make
your N door using the 'ruler' instead of having
to do calculations. 

As a tip to get started, design your building with
pencil and paper in N scale using the ruler. It helps
to have a photo of a building you want to model.
Do each elevation in addition to the 'floor' plan.
Draw in the windows and doors. Include
the dimensions so when it comes to cutting materials
you'll be ready.

And, lastly, I'd suggest starting with a small yard shed,
or a one room 'used car lot' office. As you gain experience
you go to larger buildings.

Don


----------



## Ml-toys

Thank you Don. I appreciate the all info and tips.
I have 2 different styles of n scale rulers to use already.

If i can find my pics i will post an exact scale replica birdhouse of my sisters house.


----------



## cole226

Ml-toys said:


> Does anyone make their own ? I plan on trying to do some custom items in n-scale.


i've made a few small buildings in O scale.








YARD SHED















LOGGER CABINS


----------



## Ml-toys

Those are very nice


----------



## Ml-toys

Here is a birdhouse version of my sisters, i cant remember the actual ratio but the birdhouse is roughly 10 inches long. The vehicles are not scale though.
Cobblestone around driveway is balsa cut about 3/16 long. All the stone work on front is hand painted and the siding is actual real siding from the house.


----------



## cole226

sis's house looks good.:thumbsup:

10" long, seems like that would be 1;48 or 1;43

camper looks a little small, it might be 1;48 and house 1;43. it works for me:smokin:

going down to N scale you'll need tweezer and mag glass


----------



## cole226

couple i done from kits. the wood buildings are kinda stickbuilt from kit plans set on card stock


----------



## DonR

M1 toys and Cole

Youse guys do good work. 
Great craftsmanship.

That camper looks like one I have in HO scale.

Why do you call it a birdhouse?

Don


----------



## Ml-toys

DonR said:


> M1 toys and Cole
> 
> Youse guys do good work.
> Great craftsmanship.
> 
> That camper looks like one I have in HO scale.
> 
> Why do you call it a birdhouse?
> 
> Don


I started out by making scale birdhouses of real houses but after all the hours they are put in the house on a shelf for all to see.


----------



## Model Train Structures

Ml-toys said:


> Does anyone make their own ? I plan on trying to do some custom items in n-scale.


Yes, all of my structures are either scratch built or kit bashed. Building your own is most relaxing and rewarding. Some of my favorites builds have come from one item or figures. Just recently I acquired some 'shady lady' figures, and from that, I built a Bordello. 

D.A.


----------



## Ml-toys

Thats very good, gotta love a bordelo


----------



## Model Train Structures

Thanks; it was a lot of fun to build. It's O scale. My eyes are not good enough to build N scale.

D.A.


----------



## Ml-toys

Model Train Structures said:


> Thanks; it was a lot of fun to build. It's O scale. My eyes are not good enough to build N scale.
> 
> D.A.


I am actually considering just making one small 2x4 n-scale layout and my bigger 32x72 to be HO due to eyes too.


----------



## Model Train Structures

Ml-toys said:


> Thats very good, gotta love a bordelo


After the Bordello, I build a CRAB SHACK! LOL I don't think they will be next door neighbors.









Thanks for looking,
D.A.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

I've scratch built a couple things.


----------



## wingnut163

they are all scratch built? great work. the salvage co is nice.


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Thanks! Yes they are all scratch built. The bank is made from foam. The radio station and speed shop are paper. The salvage company is made from plaster.


----------

